

TechCrunch is not a marketing plan - catone
http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2009/01/28/techcrunch-is-not-a-marketing-plan/

======
jwesley
I've seen a several blogs saying this over the past few months and it's
completely true. I think it should also be pointed out the "going viral" is
not a marketing plan either. Companies that see enormous viral growth are one
in a million. You can't count on it.

I think many hackers tend to underestimate marketing. They look at it as
something that's sleazy and below them. I can't blame anyone for thinking
this, with marketers making asses of themselves everywhere you look, but it
can kill your business.

You need to be trying everything you can imagine with marketing, then testing
the results and pumping as much money as possible into the channels that
deliver high ROI. The product is only half the business, the other half is
delivering it to the right group of people.

~~~
brandnewlow
The trick to making marketing work as the inventor/creator is to make
something you think is awesome.

I've had the hardest time selling even my best friends on some of the things
I've made because my heart just wasn't in it. When you make something you use
yourself, it's not marketing, it's doing the other person a favor.

------
revelude
Oh look! Another blogger cashing in on the Arrington echo chamber!

